# Chauvet FX-800 Fogger... any opinions?`



## hawkes (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been loking at foggers and reading a lot of threads about foggers. I was a Lite-Works FX-A on sale for $24.99 but missed the boat on it. I saw a Chauvet FX-800 fogger for about $50 and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it. I don't mind spending the $50 if it's a better unit.

The second question I have is about the remote timers. Are they generic, menaing compatible with any fogger? The Chauvet comes with a wired remote, but no timer. The Chauvet timer is about another $50 (although I must admit I haven't really tried price shopping for the remote). Can I just use the remote timer that party City sells for $20 and get the same results?

Thanks in advance!

-Hawkes


----------

